# Anyone Try M&P Yogurt Soap?



## ChristinaTate (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi! Saw some yogurt soap from natures garden
http://www.naturesgardencandles.com...ATURAL-YOGURT-Melt-and-Pour-Soap--2-lbs..html
Never heard of it before I saw it here. I typed it into a couple sites like etsy and not many people sell "yogurt soap". Don't know if that's good or bad lol
Was wondering if anyone has tried it or anything. Sounds kind of intriguing. It only has two customer reviews but they are 5 star.


----------



## Mandarin (Jan 20, 2011)

It definitely sounds interesting and different.  I think I will give it a try since I order from NG all the time anyway.


----------



## bablondie25 (Jan 23, 2011)

*It's my favorite.*

It's my preference I love their yogurt soap, the shea is okay. Yogurt is super moisturizing and foams nice. I like the honey they have as well. So far that's all I've tried, honey, yogurt and shea all natural ones. I have no interest in SLS, soy or paraben types. 

It's prob all I'll buy, but I will try other companies from time to time if they have anything I'm interested in.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I put it on my wish list.


----------



## ChristinaTate (Jan 24, 2011)

Thank you for the replies. Glad to know you liked it blondie! It's on my list of things to try also. I wish they had a natural olive oil base, then I would totally be in love with this place lol Not crazy about some of the ingredients in their other bases though.


----------



## AZ Soaper (Feb 1, 2011)

And whats make it natural? mmmmmm I think Germall is a chemical.


----------



## soapbuddy (Feb 1, 2011)

AZ Soaper said:
			
		

> And whats make it natural? mmmmmm I think Germall is a chemical.


I agree. All natural? Don't think so. But the word "natural" has lost its true meaning.


----------



## bablondie25 (Feb 1, 2011)

*It's considered*

It's considered natural because it's phthalate-free, Sls-free, paraben-free.
natural has no definition in the bath, body or even food industry. I like that it does have less chemicals...but of course it's not organic and synthetic-chemical-free. 







			
				AZ Soaper said:
			
		

> And whats make it natural? mmmmmm I think
> Germall is a chemical.


----------

